# Fox or Faux news?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the ultra liberals we have had on here called Fox news Faux news, even though they had the highest rating of any network. One who couldn't take capitalism recently moved to Canada so he could mooch off them.  Now Fox News has more people watching than the other networks combined. Still the ultra liberals will get their news from places like the Huffington Report. I guess if your missing a Y chromosome they may be appealing. 
Anyway, since they can no longer argue the popularity of Fox News they have found a new way to attack. They say Fox News is popular because they hired bimbos with no brains, but eye candy. Below is a description of their qualifications.

So when we had a guy who called himself Militant Tiger we still use his name. That's why one must be careful how you choose your screen name. People will always use it. Who was that other liberal who said I couldn't use his name? Oh, I think he used initials because they were all capitols and spaced. What was it again R Y A N? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:



> Yes, and most of them are good looking. Most of them at one time or another worked for one of the other 'Lamestream' media networks, but bailed as soon as possible when their contracts expired.
> 
> The Dumb Girls of Fox News
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I thought liberals didn't like to objectify women? Yet they do it, when it suits their needs....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/08/liber ... out-women/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 I'm going to get into trouble here not being politically correct. I couldn't finish reading that article because I hit a spot that tripped my funny trigger. When it said that they found men focusing more on chest and waist instead of face all I could think of was "lucky for some of those liberal bow wows". Have you seen the face on some of those liberal activist women? Their mothers must have tied a pork chop around their neck to get the dog to play with them :rollin: I don't want to see any part of them. Come to think of it burkas aren't that bad.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That or they swan dove off the ugly tree and face planted into ever branch on the way down. :rollin:

If your boobs are hanging out of course guys are doing to notice. If a get were to wear them yoga pants girls would stare at their crotch. :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got an email today with a perspective worthy consideration.



> "The media is no longer informative, it is conformative. It is not interested in broadcasting events unless it can also script them. It does not want to know what you think, it wants to tell you what to think. The [true] consensus is the voice of the people and the Mediacrats are cutting its throat, dumping its body in a back alley and turning democracy into their own puppet show."
> 
> snip---
> 
> ...


----------

